# Can I hunt it?



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

I found a field that has some birds in, but it is enclosed with a fence. The field is a whole section and there are no livestock in it. On one side there is an open gate and on a different side over a half mile away from the gate there is a no hunting sign without a name. I tried finding the landowner, but no luck. What do you guys think, can I hunt it legally? Please no bull**** responses. Thanks guys.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I am not sure of MN regulations, but I would go to your local agriculture building(fertilizer plant, elevator, agronomy center, air port) to get a plot book. Look up who owns the land, get his number from the phone book and call. Never hurts to play it safe. Just because their isnt livestock in it right now doesn't mean their wont be. If an entire section of land is fenced, there is a reason for it. If it's stubble, he will probably put cows in it onces the pasture grass dies.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you are in MN you need landowner permission. If you are in ND I believe regs state that if it fenced it is not open access - where the open gate fits into that I can't say. Find a plat book!


----------



## chop_05 (Jan 18, 2006)

It's in North Dakota


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If there is a posted signed on part of it then the whole thing is posted or the landowner wants it posted. Find the landowner. Always play it safe, I hate it when people have bs excuses for hunting something because its not posted properly. :******:


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

If it is in ND I believe the law states a fenced in area only needs a sign on the gate, so technically the sign isn't on the gate and technically the sign isn't signed and dated like the law states. However the intent is there. I would say whether you have the LEGAL right or not I would not hunt it with out permission. Obviously the farmer put a sign up for a reason. Just my opinion.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You don't need to put a date anymore.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Where I live, it does not have to have a fence, or a sign, or anything else. You can not enter that property with out permission from the owner. It's trespassing, and it carries a pretty heavy fine and an irate owner


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you have to ask then probably not.


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

Personally, I live by a sportsman's code of conduct that dictates that I get permission from the landowner for any private property I hunt, posted or not. I even do this year after year with the same land and same landowners, even if they've given "perpetual permission". I would encourage others to do the same as its common courtesy, helps keep our sport in good graces with the community, and sometimes just downright rewarding - for multiple reasons.

Looking for technicalities or loopholes is sometimes fun to ponder, but not a practice that I can actually embrace.


----------



## Omann_12 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ill be honest with you. When I am out there scouting and am putting on the hundreds of miles and finally find this field that looks really good the first thing I think is can i hunt this, especially when i am crunching for a spot I think we all do this. Personally I know the field that Chop is talking about and we were just looking for an answer. We are going to talk to the farmer of course and that was always the intention and hopefully things go our way. But what if we couldn't get a hold of the farmer and were in a real crunch? The field had no postings near the entry and I wouldn't of found the posting sign without driving around the entire section finding the that one sign, which I always do if the land doesn't seem posted because I was burn't on that subject once and don't plan on doing that again. Just kinda looking for a quick yes or no kinda for a what if situation.

Good Luck On Opener To ALl


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

If there is a posted sign on it then the owner intended for it to be posted and it would be real disrespectful to go on it, get permission or find another field. The birds are moving in you will find another. Under these circumstances If I caught you on my land without permission I would make an issue of it. There's only one reason to put up a posted sign, he doesn't want strangers on his land.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Some things to remember is that non farmers are controlling more and more land in our state. It is one of the reasons why the G&F trespass law requires a signature. Land just north of our farm has posted signs up from the previous operator, landowner lives in CA and does not care if it is hunted.

I would still make every attempt find the owner or person who is leasing the land to make sure. Is it legally posted with clear intent ? Not sure I would say that it is based on description.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

There's been countless threads similar to this one before, and the best answer I've ever heard is this: Even if the land "technically" isn't posted correctly, and "technically" you can hunt it, a court of law will side with the landowner 99.999 percent of the time. So even though you may think you're in the clear legally, it won't do you a hill of beans if the issue gets pushed.

I always err on the side of caution. If for any reason you feel unsure about a hunk of land -- questionable posted signs, "occupied" buildings with 440 yards, fences, etc. -- don't hunt it until you get permission or find out through some other source about the status of the land.

That's my two bits, anyway :wink:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I would say you catch more flies with honey then with salt. If you find and ask the land owner he may or may not let you hunt.

If you hunt and then talk to the farmer. your probably not going to like what he has to say.

And he will never let you hunt it.

My vote would be to talk to the farmer or hunt somewhere else.

Just my .02.......


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ron is right.....if there is any sign at all it is posted.Even an old tire that says No Hunting.The intent is there.I would not hunt that w/o permission.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

A warden once explained to me, North Dakota has No hunting and No Trespassing Law, and 'no trespassing' doesn't need to be signed-No Trespassing is No Trespassing. When I lived in Mn 30 years ago-the law then pretty said if it wasn't your land then keep off-period: sign or no sign. But the bottom line is always know where you are and whose land you are on, regardless of what any law is, always ask.


----------

